# 3D Andalusian Horse WIP



## Kilynn

Hello and Hi there . I am working on a 3D horse and though I love horses and have studied how they are put together and shown my progress on flickr and deviant art, I haven't really gotten any constructive feedback on how I'm doing. I don't think I will ever be 100% happy with it but I'd like to get it as close to realistic as possible. This is the basic form though I am still working on it and trying to place the mesh as ideally as possible to keep it not too big a file while still looking smooth as well as optimized for rigging, animation, and texturing. I'll be posting more pictures later. Body is based on a Andalusian mare, head is based on 3 Andulusians, 2 stallions, 1 mare.

Note: the ears are a sculpt, its a type of 3D map some 3D programs can use and that Second Life uses. Because of the way it works the 'poles'/ 'ends' often have a gathered appearance - the tip of the ears of the horse at the moment look like this as I am currently using the sculpted version from a related project.

From my flickr description: Progress on the Mesh Horse. Breed: Andalusian. Shown with the mesh head and sculpt ears. Body still needs a lot of work. Front hooves done. Back hooves do not have bottoms yet.

Head to be integrated once I am confident the neck looks correct.
2 addition views can be seen on flickr, more straight on views of side, front, back, bottom, and top.
Flickr - 3D Horse Progress (flickr is having issues at the moment, so i would suggest looking at those later if you can't see them right away)

























Thank you for looking and any feedback, good, bad, constructive, etc.

My DA account: KilynnTor on deviantART

modeled in Hexagon 2.5

Peace and Carrots


----------



## tricky raven

Hi Kilynn and welcome to the forum! What I see looks good but I don't have that much knowledge on the anatomy of the horse. 

Chanda and DLeeG are 2 of many people that draw and sketch horses extremely well. You could friend leave a message for them to look at your thread in Digital Art. I can promise you they will give you an honest appraisal.


----------



## Kilynn

Thank I'll look them up.


----------



## Kilynn

*Young Andalusian Model Final*

Progress on the Andalusian Horse Avatar. Model done, finally! Happy with it and can not find anything to fix . Note this is a young horse and the base model, more fleshed/mature horses will come after this. As it is this young Spanish horse will be able to pass as other Spanish Horses and Warmbloods.
Teeth Done, working now on the tongue.


----------

